# 4xGMPR Bo Knows High Caliber MH



## Pigeon (Apr 16, 2005)

4xGMPR Bo Knows High Caliber MH 


Stud Fee $1000 


Sire: FC AFC GMPR CFC CAFC MHR Jazztime Last Chance V Pekisko 
Dam: CPR Richter’s Malarky’s Mesa 

CERF LR-56119 (12) 
OFA LR-189002G24M Hips 
OFA LR-EL48314M24 Elbows 
EIC Clear
CNM Clear

Bo is that dog of a lifetime. Has it all when it comes to what you are looking for in a all-around dog. The superior marking that is highly desired and a staunch stylish point. He is very well put together when it comes to confirmation and looks. Blocky traditional head. Bo is just at home in the fields of South Dakata hunting WILD roosters as he has been a personal guide dog his entire life hunting approx 45-55 days a year as he is in the duck blind. Bo is producing the same prey drive and stanuch point along with superior marking in his pups. Bo is yellow factored.


----------

